# rod builder in pensacola area?



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

hello i'm new to this forum and to Pensacola ,i would like to have a reputable rod builder build a couple custom rods ,thank you for your help


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ernie Cavitt is a great rod builder. There are a few others as well in that area but I can't remember names at the moment and theres Kathy Kruse at The Rod Roomhere in Orange Beach.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Obie Hill is a good one. IM him on ecpff.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent!!!!!


----------

